# suite changement mots de passe >>> ouvrir session impossible HELP



## iso1702 (31 Janvier 2004)

Chers amis Macintoshiens ; il m'est arrivé de faire des conneries avec mes macs, mais là je crois que je viens de faire le plus fort de ma vie !!

J'ai déconné dans Gestionnaire NetInfo comme dans Préférences et Comptes ; en modifiant les users je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait ; je me suis retrouvé avec un seul user qui n'est pas administrateur !!!! résultat je ne peux rien faire !!! Je viens donc de tenter de réinitialiser le mot de passe en mettant le cd d'installe de panther ... je veux ainsi pouvoir activer le compte root ... je change le mot de passe du system administrator ... et celui du user  aussi (là je crois que c'est encore pire !!)  résultat lors du redémarrage j'ai la fenêtre de login avec mon user et avec Autre (est-ce root ??? ) et aucun des mots de passe ne fonctionnent ...... Je recommence et c'est pareil ... JE ne peux plus ouvrir de session !!!!!!!

Mon objectif maintenant est juste de pouvoir récupérer les données de cet ordi quitte à tout réinstaller ensuite ....

HEEEEEELP


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Février 2004)

tu dois pouvoir booter sur le CD d'OSX et réinitialiser les mots de passe.


----------



## r e m y (2 Février 2004)

C'est exactement ce qu'il a fait... mais comme indiqué dans un autre fil de discussion, je pense qu'en faisant ainsi il s'est fait piégé par le fait que les mots de passe réinitialisés ainsi on été saisi avec le clavier en config US.

Il a cru entrer "azalée" comme mot de passe par exemple, et en fait c'est "qwql2e" qui a été saisi... donc maintenant il essaie d'entrer dans sa session avec "azalée" et MacOS X refuse... normalement si il essaie "qwql2e" ça devrait passer


----------

